# Kiddings Coming Soon!



## helmstead (Dec 19, 2009)

We have 6...no...make that 7 does building their udders 

I don't really feel like making threads for each one...but I did want to let you know about the excitement!

I'm kinda thinking they're going to hold out until January, but we might have some Christmas surprises...these girls were all pen bred and while I caught SOME in the act, not all.

Velvet is a girl we're really looking forward to seeing kid.  This is her 2nd freshening, her FF udder was beautiful!  We'll retain a kid if she gives us a doe.  Candy, Java, Marybelle, Two Spot, Sarah Lee, Helen are also in the maternity ward waddling around.

You can see pics on our website, along with who they're bred to...or search for Helmstead Miniature Goats on Facebook...

Candy and Helen are sale pending and will be leaving after they kid (  ) as part of our little herd reduction.  Two Spot is also available after kidding, but hasn't been spoken for yet....which is OK by me.  I HATE herd reductions!  We have two other does also for sale...Annabelle I hope selfishly doesn't sell.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 19, 2009)

good luck with your impending busy holiday season...Yeah the individual thread is a thing of the past for me too...Unless I'm REALLY bored or I have the laptop on in the barn, which is usually the case....I'm thinking Yseries kids for my next thread...then Zseries after December...Or maybe you or Roll could post a catch-all thread for everyones Y/Z series kids with pics and descriptions.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds exciting. Hopefully they will give you a break and not come on Christmas day!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 19, 2009)

Good luck w/ the future babies, Kate....

Where in IN are you moving to (general area)?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 19, 2009)

What???  Moving to the Hoosier state?  Glad to have you...


----------



## helmstead (Dec 19, 2009)

We're moving to the Jasper area.  Ben and I are both Hoosiers - I'm from Greenwood and he's from around Jasper...so it'll be a homecoming.  Even though I'm a GRIT now (girl raised in the south) I spent every summer and holiday in Indy, feels like home to me in a way...altho where we're going is COUNTRY and I've always been a city girl


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 19, 2009)

That's wayyyy down there, you'll still be a southern girl to me, LOL.

I spent my summer vacays in Virginia w/ my grandparents, and have always loved going back and want to live there...so I totally get what you're saying.

Anyhoo, maybe when you're closer we'll get to meet some day.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 20, 2009)

Kate, you've got your hands full!  We'll have babies starting to arrive Jan. 5th and on through June now.  This is the first year I've ever had babies start coming when I'm not even finished breeding.  Should be fun.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 20, 2009)

Was checking udders and two more pen bred girls are also uddering up   I think January will be a REALLY busy month!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope you weren't planning to go anywhere with that many births!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 21, 2009)

We are working on fence lines today Kate!  Everyone wish for lots of doelings!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 21, 2009)

This must be the most stressful part; I have nightmares that all three does are just chock full of bucks!    Oh the waiting...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't believe no one has snapped up Annabelle!  If you had another doe available at the same time as her I would take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 21, 2009)

Go look at my 'kids' page - spring/summer was SERIOUSLY buck-y!  I thought we'd never have any doe kids, and Ben threatened to paint the barn pink to get the girls coming LOL while I gave my bucks pep talks and BEGGED them to throw some doelings.

I think it's the season, everyone's spending money on Christmas gifts...probably pick up again after the new year.


----------



## RedStickLA (Dec 22, 2009)

Good Luck Kate! I am looking forward to seeing all the baby pics!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 22, 2009)

Starting to see goat pooches in my sleep, LOL...obviously been doing checks a little too often.  Java has a steady, light discharge, but still has her ligs.  Candy seems to be softening and is really poofy.  Velvet's udder is growing fast!  I think these will be the first three...all around the 5th.  We'll see!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 22, 2009)

I have 5 due in 4 days starting on Christmas day, but I'm thinking 2 of them are "iffy"...maybe I saw him mounting or sniffing at them and wrote it down, then they were actually bred later.  They just don't look as ready as the other 3.
Boer udders just don't 'tell' as well as dairy udders, unfortunately.
I'm actually hoping someone goes into labor Christmas morning and gives me an excuse to skip yet another drama-filled family Christmas...:/


----------



## ()relics (Dec 23, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have 5 due in 4 days starting on Christmas day, but I'm thinking 2 of them are "iffy"...maybe I saw him mounting or sniffing at them and wrote it down, then they were actually bred later.  They just don't look as ready as the other 3.
> Boer udders just don't 'tell' as well as dairy udders, unfortunately.
> I'm actually hoping someone goes into labor Christmas morning and gives me an excuse to skip yet another drama-filled family Christmas...:/


Ditto...Just because mine aren't really due until the first of January;   Doesn't mean I can't just "hang out" in the barn all day....That being said: Happy Holidays Everyone.....


----------



## helmstead (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I need to stock up on Starbuck's Cafe Verona...

Two Spot, Candy, Sarah, and Helen - ligs are dropping and softening.  Udders aren't there, but I bet they do like Java and udder up last minute.

Velvet's udder is a hock knocker!  Really doubling daily.

Moo's ligs are softer, and Marybelle's udder is building fast!


----------



## goat lady (Dec 29, 2009)

Kate, I was looking at your site yesterday and wanted to drive from Florida to get another one and hubby said NO Way. We just got two new ones and he said I am at my limit for now.  Once our little ones are born in the spring he will fall in love again and might want to keep one of them.    I love checking out your new babies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, Goat Lady!  How close are you to The Villages??    I am enough of an enabler to tell you that my parents live there...and once in a blue moon delivery is available to Florida


----------



## goat lady (Dec 29, 2009)

we are about an hour and half drive from the Villages.   But the big job would be talking my husband into another one.  Maybe when our business picks up he will let me get another one.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, the suspense!  Velvet's ligs are finally softening...TS, Sarah...teasing me...Moo's within 7 days of day 150, Marybelle's udder is growing fast...


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 9, 2010)

I only had 3 due this month, and I sold one of those today...gonna be a slow month for me....*yay*

Good luck with yours...Gotta love how they keep us in suspense.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like Two Spot is up next!  Hopefully she'll wait til daylight tomorrow!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 16, 2010)

What's the news? I love seeing your babies!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 16, 2010)

Kidded out 3 does in 3 hrs today...whew!  If you want sneak peeks, look at my website and kidding schedule...too tired and busy to upload pics!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on the marathon....gotta love it.

I was pleased my only preggo left didn't inturrupt my Colts game.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 16, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats on the marathon....gotta love it.
> 
> I was pleased my only preggo left didn't inturrupt my Colts game.


And they WON!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 17, 2010)

They win every time I wear my fuzzy Colts slippers...and I really, really didn't want to have to wear those down to the barn to deliver kids...but I couldn't take them off....oh, the problems of being a goat farmer AND a football fan....*sigh*


----------

